# Ford Jubilee Tuning



## andyram78 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a 1953 Jubilee that I just replaced the carb on. I have replaced plugs, wires, points, distributor, and coil already also. Tryin to get the tuning right and I get where it sounds good but when I take it out to shred and shredder gets a bit bogged down it will start back firing and sometimes will shut it down. Any one know where I can go from here?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy andyram78,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

My GUESS is that your governor is not working. When your Jubilee starts bogging under load the governor should be opening the throttle to maintain rpm's where you set them. 

Try this. Set the hand throttle about half way. Flick the carburetor butterfly with your hand to increase rpm. You should feel the governor working against you. If not, it may be time for a rebuild kit in the governor. 

Post back...if this doesn't work, there's other possibilities.


----------



## andyram78 (Oct 26, 2013)

Governor works perfectly fine. Gonna try and put in new points and stuff again as I believe that may be the issue. Also what would settings be on carb as that could be another issue but I doubt it


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

After all you've done so far with such limited results, maybe you're looking in the wrong places. Have you considered a compression check? After all, your tractor is almost as old as I am, and could be just as tired.


----------

